# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Scrap art or not?

## PlatypusGardens

I dunno.....looking at all these pics and the many recurring items, not to mention the amount of parts full stop.....there's no way that's all salvaged, recycled, wirebrushed, cleaned. 
It would take forever! 
I reckon they buy most of the gears and sprockets etc brand new.   
Still awesome creations though.  Metal Animal Art Garden Sculpture Horse, Dog, Bird, Dragon, Dinosaur Eagle, Lion, Bear, Wild Boar, Deer, Bull, Rhino statue       :Smilie:

----------


## MorganGT

If you were going to buy all those bits brand new you would need to be getting them very cheap to be worth it. Although it would save on all the labour required to dismantle scrap machinery to retrieve all those bits.
You wouldn't need to clean each bit individually, just put all the bits in a rotary tumbler to clean them. Last place I worked my boss had one he used to clean all the bolts, brackets and little metal bits and pieces for the Fiat 500 he was restoring. Was basically a near horizontal drum with a sealable lid, turned by an electric motor rotating the rollers it sat on, and part filled with a combination of water, degreaser and small pebbles. From memory it also had fins on the inside like the inside of a cement mixer to help move the pebbles around to help them scour the rust and dirt off the parts. A cheap secondhand electric cement mixer might be the easiest starting point if you wanted to build yourself one.

----------


## toooldforthis

probably all the reject exports that didn't pass standards.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh of course they wouldn't do each part by hand, but still, have a look through that website at all the things they've made.
That's an astonishing amount of parts.  
Then again....being in that part of the world there would be an endless supply of old scooter and motorbike parts....?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There's an industrial shed in town that has a large Predator like that outside the office.
Must call in and have a closer look at it one day.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:

----------


## Marc

Those are new parts most probably industrial reject, scrapped for metal and recovered for this, plus they must give it a treatment. Labor is cheap in Thailand.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Those are new parts most probably industrial reject, scrapped for metal and recovered for this, plus they must give it a treatment. Labor is cheap in Thailand.

  
Well they probably give them a good brush/buff once it's all assembled I reckon. 
I'd like to know what they clear coat them with and how long that lasts.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The metalwork itself is good though, like the face on that gorilla, dragon wings etc and all other bits that are fabricated 
Not to mention the wire frames for all the sculptures.
the proportions, shapes and stance are pretty much all spot on.
They've captured the physique of the creatures beautifully. 
I doubt many people could reproduce that.  
I know I couldn't!

----------


## Marc

I like the dragon and the lion the best.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The dragon is insane

----------


## Spottiswoode

Time to start sticking your fire pit cutouts together PG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If you were going to buy all those bits brand new you would need to be getting them very cheap to be worth it. Although it would save on all the labour required to dismantle scrap machinery to retrieve all those bits.
> You wouldn't need to clean each bit individually, just put all the bits in a rotary tumbler to clean them. Last place I worked my boss had one he used to clean all the bolts, brackets and little metal bits and pieces for the Fiat 500 he was restoring. Was basically a near horizontal drum with a sealable lid, turned by an electric motor rotating the rollers it sat on, and part filled with a combination of water, degreaser and small pebbles. From memory it also had fins on the inside like the inside of a cement mixer to help move the pebbles around to help them scour the rust and dirt off the parts. A cheap secondhand electric cement mixer might be the easiest starting point if you wanted to build yourself one.

  
Hmmm...tumbler hey.....hmmm

----------

